# Wie bekommt man diesen Effekt hin? (Rotoscoping)



## Petel (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen Effekt in AE hinbekomme?
Alles was ich darüber herausfinden konnte, war dass es sich hierbei um Rotoscoping handeln soll.
Ich weiß damit jetzt aber nicht wirklich etwas anzufangen.
http://videohive.net/item/christmas...item&WT.seg_1=new_item&WT.z_author=VictoryBox
Ich bin erfahren, weiß nur nicht wie diese Art von Effekt erzeugt wird.
Über einen Rat wär ich dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## meta_grafix (25. November 2013)

Na ja,

hat wohl eher etwas mit Tracking zu tun.
Erzeuge Deine 'Tafel' mit Platzhaltern für die 'Fotos. Tracke die  Platzhalter und übertrage die Trackingdaten auf die Ebenen mit den Fotos. Evntl. noch etwas 'Hand anlegen' und die Bewegungsdaten erweitern da die Fotos aus dem Bild wandern.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Petel (25. November 2013)

Hallo Andreas und danke für deine Hilfe, ich glaube ich habe mich ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt.
Viel mehr geht es mir um den Effekt mit dem Kräuseln und sich ständig verwackeln / verändern der Textlayer und der Strokes an sich. 

Gruß


----------



## Another (25. November 2013)

Das ist jeweils 3-4 mal das selbe Bild gemalt u. dann einfach als loop abspielen lassen. 1 Bild entspricht hier aber nicht 1 Frame, sondern verteilt auf eine "etwas" längere Zeit, damit sich die 4 Bilder pro Sekunde nicht zu oft u. zu sprunghaft ändern. Via Maske blendest du die Objekte ein und lässt währenddessen die Kamera durchs Bild fahren.


----------



## meta_grafix (25. November 2013)

OK, zum Verformen bietet AFX 'ne Menge an. Mit Expressions wirst Du hier auch weiterkommen.

Gruß,

Andreas

PS: Kaufe das Projekt und schaue nach.


----------



## Petel (25. November 2013)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Das ist jeweils 3-4 mal das selbe Bild gemalt u. dann einfach als loop abspielen lassen. 1 Bild entspricht hier aber nicht 1 Frame, sondern verteilt auf eine "etwas" längere Zeit, damit sich die 4 Bilder pro Sekunde nicht zu oft u. zu sprunghaft ändern. Via Maske blendest du die Objekte ein und lässt währenddessen die Kamera durchs Bild fahren.



Hallo Another, dies ist sicher ein Weg, aber ich empfinde ihn als viel zu umständlich. Schau dir mal den Ausfülleffekt der Pakete an. Es müsste doch extrem viel Arbeit in solch etwas stecken. Da gibt es doch sicher ein Plugin, welches sprunghaft die Formen eines Layers verzieht?

@ meta
Dann kauf ich es und später sind das nur vordefinierte Videofiles. Das Risiko will ich nicht eingehen. 

Grüße


----------



## meta_grafix (25. November 2013)

Also geh' mal davon aus, das so etwas nicht mal eben gemacht ist. Da kommen schon so einige Ebenen zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## Petel (25. November 2013)

Das dort Arbeit drin steckt ist mir bewusst. Ich würde aber nach wie vor gerne wirklich die Technik erfahren mit welcher es gemacht wird. Auf die langwierige Art und Weise sollte es kein Problem darstellen, doch alles wackelt dort in etwa nach dem selben Schem. Weshalb ich sehr stark davon ausgehe, dass eine Technik oder ein Plugin zugezogen wurde.

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2013)

Die Kamerafahrten inkl. der "menschlichen" Wackelei dürften mit Sure Target 2 von Videocopilot gemacht sein, die Kreidezeichnungen sind vermutlich einfach von Hand gezeichnet und mit irgendeinem Effekt (so eine Art Wobble) animiert. Dann sind bestimmte Bereiche maskiert (mit dem selben Wobble) und darin läuft eine Fläche mit den Strichen durch, in unterschiedlichen Richtungen.

Die animierte Strichelfläche, wo man das Ausfüllen der Formen sieht, könnte z.B. mit Photoshop CS6 oder höher gemacht sein, weil man da in Aktionen die Bewegungen beim Zeichnen wunderbar aufzeichnen kann.

Insgesamt ist das natürlich ne Menge Arbeit, Plugins alleine lösen das nicht für dich. Da muss schon noch ein gutes Stück Planung und Handarbeit dazu.


----------



## Another (27. November 2013)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die animierte Strichelfläche, wo man das Ausfüllen der Formen sieht, könnte z.B. mit Photoshop CS6 oder höher gemacht sein, weil man da in Aktionen die Bewegungen beim Zeichnen wunderbar aufzeichnen kann.


Ginge auch in AFX mit Effects > Generate > Stroke.



Petel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Another, dies ist sicher ein Weg, aber ich empfinde ihn als viel zu umständlich. Schau dir mal den Ausfülleffekt der Pakete an.


Natürlich gibt es immer viele Wege nach Rom. Mit den paar animierte Bildern meinte ich eher das große Ganze des Looks. Schau dir das Tut mal an, evtl. bringts dich etwas näher.
http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/blueprint_reveal/

Denn selbst wenn du das so animiert hast, soll das meiste dort (außer die Striche in den Boxen oder die Videos in den Rahmen) ja nach nur wenige Frames aussehen, welche sich sprunghaft ändern. Und für den Look machst du das entweder mit 'nem Filter der verwackelt oder eben direkt nur als ein paar einzelne Bilder.


----------

